# Islamarine 10wt plug



## Skiffmizer

Moving right along


----------



## bryson

Looking good! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Backwater

I was worried when I saw the 1st pic and thought you guys were doing some ugly radical stepped hull! 

But it's looking better down the pics!


----------



## Fritz

Awesome. Like Backwater said, that first picture was tough. And now I'm wondering whatever happened to the Lithium...


----------



## Fishshoot

Lithium is still being built by matecumbe skiffworks.


----------



## permitchaser

Backwater said:


> I was worried when I saw the 1st pic and thought you guys were doing some ugly radical stepped hull!
> 
> But it's looking better down the pics!


Yea me to, like a lappy hull on steroids


----------



## Skiffmizer

Getting even closer. The plug is cut, sealed, and skin coated. Next is more putty and under the 5 axis for final run. Then it’s off to have the mold built.


----------



## bryson

Looks like I might have a new dream skiff before too long...


----------



## Fritz

I hear ya Bryson, upside down that thing looks really cool!


----------



## Skiffmizer

Final run under the 5 axis router. It will be ready to be picked up next Friday.


----------



## Skiffmizer

Friday is getting closer!!


----------



## Skiffmizer

I picked up the 10wt plug today, had lunch with my brother at Grills in Port Canaveral and brought the plug to the mold builder. Won’t be long now.


----------



## Str8-Six

What are the specs/dimensions?


----------



## Skiffmizer

Str8-Six said:


> What are the specs/dimensions?


The length is 18’4”
Beam is 6’1”


----------



## Skiffmizer

Some more progress pics


----------



## jonrconner

Really cool to see the step by step process of making a plug. Great looking hull.
JC


----------



## Skiffmizer

We had a little set back with the final finish on the plug. All is well and the mold is getting started next week. I’d rather take care of it now than deal with it later.


----------



## prinjm6

Any updates on the 10wt?


----------



## Skiffmizer

prinjm6 said:


> Any updates on the 10wt?


I have finally got the first hull with the mold back in Islamorada. I have a little more work to get into production. I will have #1 in the water in a month or less.


----------



## Skiffmizer

Getting started


----------



## bryson

Nice! So, Hull #1 is going to be a tiller?


----------



## Skiffmizer

bryson said:


> Nice! So, Hull #1 is going to be a tiller?


Hull #1 will be a center console


----------



## Skiffmizer




----------



## trekker

Very cool.


----------



## Skiffmizer

The stringer mock up is complete. Glassing it tomorrow.


----------



## EdK13

Go home, Heidi misses you.


----------



## Skiffmizer

After a long solo day, the stringer is glassed in. Tomorrow I get to grind or go fishing, I can’t decide.


----------



## trekker

Skiffmizer said:


> View attachment 40826
> View attachment 40828
> After a long solo day, the stringer is glassed in. Tomorrow I get to grind or go fishing, I can’t decide.


Go fishing.


----------



## Indoman

Is the black material on the transom Coosa? (or something similar) Why wouldnt you bond a piece across the whole transom and then tab it into the sides? Wouldn’t that give you more strength? Honest question. Complete neophyte here. 

I also noticed this on Travis’s Conchfish build. He has a similar shape piece that’s bonded across just the middle 1/2 of the transom. ??


----------



## Skiffmizer

Indoman said:


> Is the black material on the transom Coosa? (or something similar) Why wouldnt you bond a piece across the whole transom and then tab it into the sides? Wouldn’t that give you more strength? Honest question. Complete neophyte here.
> 
> I also noticed this on Travis’s Conchfish build. He has a similar shape piece that’s bonded across just the middle 1/2 of the transom. ??


The coosa is as big as the transom allows before getting to a radius, then the hull sides.


----------



## Indoman

Ahhhh. Ok. That makes sense. 

Thx


----------



## bryson

What's the large block against the transom for? I see how tying it in would add strength, but is there a reason to fill it all in to make that box shape?

Nothing wrong with it, just wondering if there is another intended purpose I'm not seeing.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

bryson said:


> What's the large block against the transom for? I see how tying it in would add strength, but is there a reason to fill it all in to make that box shape?
> 
> Nothing wrong with it, just wondering if there is another intended purpose I'm not seeing.


Looks like a splash well


----------



## Skiffmizer

bryson said:


> What's the large block against the transom for? I see how tying it in would add strength, but is there a reason to fill it all in to make that box shape?
> 
> Nothing wrong with it, just wondering if there is another intended purpose I'm not seeing.


It Is the stringer system that also doubles as a bilge sump. The shape of it ties in with the motorwell forming a stringer that goes from the hull to the deck.


----------



## Skiffmizer

A couple pics of the bilge sump with the deck in place


----------



## bryson

All makes sense now -- looks good!


----------



## Skiffmizer

The aft deck insert for the livewell














View attachment 41166


----------



## Skiffmizer

The cockpit liner is coming together


----------



## yobata

Skiffmizer said:


> View attachment 40826
> View attachment 40828
> After a long solo day, the stringer is glassed in. Tomorrow I get to grind or go fishing, I can’t decide.


This boat looks really well constructed, so I apologize if this is a silly question, but are there weep holes in that stringer system? How does any potential water drain to the back that may get into those individual cells that make up the stringer system?


----------



## Skiffmizer

yobata said:


> This boat looks really well constructed, so I apologize if this is a silly question, but are there weep holes in that stringer system? How does any potential water drain to the back that may get into those individual cells that make up the stringer system?


There are no drain holes at this point. I still have to make a mold of the stringers, then I can drill drain holes. I have dealt with this issue on many older HB’s in th past.


----------



## Skiffmizer

The cockpit liner is mocked up and fits great.


----------



## Skiffmizer

The grid stringer is gelcoated. Tomorrow the mold gets started.


----------



## Skiffmizer




----------



## Skiffmizer

We put the deck and console on the skiff tonight to get a visual of the finished product. Coming along nicely.


----------



## Skiffmizer

The cockpit flange is complete and forward bulkheads installed. Lots of glassing tomorrow.


----------



## Backwater

Love this build and love the stringer build. That's how it should be done if you want rock solid strenght.

However, I do see a flaw in this whole thing and maybe Chris needs to chime in here. The front compartment area is below the cockpit deck and is below the stringer grid. There is no drainage thru the stringer grid system to the stern bilge. Murphy's Law says water will get trapped in that front area. How are you going to get rid of it. Don't say a 2nd bilge pump.


----------



## devrep

I think this question was asked earlier in this thread and he replied that he would put the drain system holes in the stringer grid mold.


----------



## bryson

Backwater said:


> There is no drainage thru the stringer grid system to the stern bilge.


Yep, what @devrep said -- I *think* they are keeping it all solid for now to facilitate pulling molds, then they will add the drains later.


----------



## Chris Morejohn

What Brian Floyd is showing you all is the behind the scenes process of building plugs and molds. What he is doing is a typical process of building parts that can be used in the boat after the molds are pulled off of them.
Give him time. Once the stringer hull pan mold is pulled off he can then drill out all the drain holes.
The cockpit liners when they are built in production will be will lighter and simpler in layup just like the stringer parts. 

In a bigger shop all these parts could be built out of MDO plywood and molds pulled from.

This way you get the same perfect fits and when done your Skiff is built.
The cool thing here is you get to see the guy that’s going to be building your Skiff in action really building a Skiff himself. Go to some of the big company’s and see if you can find the owners actually building their skiffs.


----------



## Skiffmizer

Backwater said:


> Love this build and love the stringer build. That's how it should be done if you want rock solid strenght.
> 
> However, I do see a flaw in this whole thing and maybe Chris needs to chime in here. The front compartment area is below the cockpit deck and is below the stringer grid. There is no drainage thru the stringer grid system to the stern bilge. Murphy's Law says water will get trapped in that front area. How are you going to get rid of it. Don't say a 2nd bilge pump.


It’s not a flaw. As stated earlier in the thread. I am making a mold of the stringer in the boat. If I drill the drain holes at this point I won’t be able to remove the mold from the stringers. They will be drilled when the mold is complete and in the production stringer they will be drilled prior to installation.


----------



## Skiffmizer

Chris Morejohn said:


> What Brian Floyd is showing you all is the behind the scenes process of building plugs and molds. What he is doing is a typical process of building parts that can be used in the boat after the molds are pulled off of them.
> Give him time. Once the stringer hull pan mold is pulled off he can then drill out all the drain holes.
> The cockpit liners when they are built in production will be will lighter and simpler in layup just like the stringer parts.
> 
> In a bigger shop all these parts could be built out of MDO plywood and molds pulled from.
> 
> This way you get the same perfect fits and when done your Skiff is built.
> The cool thing here is you get to see the guy that’s going to be building your Skiff in action really building a Skiff himself. Go to some of the big company’s and see if you can find the owners actually building their skiffs.


Thank you Chris


----------



## bryson

@Skiffmizer thanks for sharing the process! Really enjoy following along, and can't wait to see the finished product. Looks like it will be a fantastic all-around skiff.


----------



## Guest

Chris Morejohn said:


> What Brian Floyd is showing you all is the behind the scenes process of building plugs and molds. What he is doing is a typical process of building parts that can be used in the boat after the molds are pulled off of them.
> Give him time. Once the stringer hull pan mold is pulled off he can then drill out all the drain holes.
> The cockpit liners when they are built in production will be will lighter and simpler in layup just like the stringer parts.
> 
> In a bigger shop all these parts could be built out of MDO plywood and molds pulled from.
> 
> This way you get the same perfect fits and when done your Skiff is built.
> The cool thing here is you get to see the guy that’s going to be building your Skiff in action really building a Skiff himself. Go to some of the big company’s and see if you can find the owners actually building their skiffs.


Well said Chris! 


Skiffmizer said:


> It’s not a flaw. As stated earlier in the thread. I am making a mold of the stringer in the boat. If I drill the drain holes at this point I won’t be able to remove the mold from the stringers. They will be drilled when the mold is complete and in the production stringer they will be drilled prior to installation.


Even after my years in this industry, it does not get old seeing someones hard work “including my own” come to fruition! Not many around that can build like this these days! Great job brother, your getting close! Keep the updates comin!


----------



## Backwater

Skiffmizer said:


> It’s not a flaw. As stated earlier in the thread. I am making a mold of the stringer in the boat. If I drill the drain holes at this point I won’t be able to remove the mold from the stringers. They will be drilled when the mold is complete and in the production stringer they will be drilled prior to installation.


Are the stringers foam filled? If so, then tubes need to be glassed in and completely sealed to keep the foam in the stringer grid from being water logged (it will happen). Still, you will still have water slushing back and forth between front bilge and stern bilge thru the drain tubes (not good). Wouldn't it be better to completely eliminate the need for bilge drains and put a false floor level with the stringers, tab & glass it all in and then just run drain tubes to the bilge? That way the floor up front being elevated equal to the stringers will keep any bilge water out, especially when the weight of several people are on the front deck (which could cause a reverse bilge dumping). With the sealed false floor up front foam filled, it will also make for a rock solid ride.

So far, I love the hatches in the rear deck. I hope you guys decide to make the bilge access plenty big enough for a big guy to comfortably work in the bilge area. That is the one thing I see lacking on many skiffs.

Also..... HELLO? What about a freaking anchor hatch up front? Do you people ever fish??


----------



## mwolaver

My waterman doesn't have an anchor locker either. Maybe that's why I never catch anything!


----------



## Backwater

mwolaver said:


> My waterman doesn't have an anchor locker either. Maybe that's why I never catch anything!


If you had one, you'll see it's advantages.  I think deep down inside you had anchor hatch envy all along!  I just open the hatch and the fish jump right in the boat!


----------



## Skiffmizer

Backwater said:


> Are the stringers foam filled? If so, then tubes need to be glassed in and completely sealed to keep the foam in the stringer grid from being water logged (it will happen). Still, you will still have water slushing back and forth between front bilge and stern bilge thru the drain tubes (not good). Wouldn't it be better to completely eliminate the need for bilge drains and put a false floor level with the stringers, tab & glass it all in and then just run drain tubes to the bilge? That way the floor up front being elevated equal to the stringers will keep any bilge water out, especially when the weight of several people are on the front deck (which could cause a reverse bilge dumping). With the sealed false floor up front foam filled, it will also make for a rock solid ride.
> 
> So far, I love the hatches in the rear deck. I hope you guys decide to make the bilge access plenty big enough for a big guy to comfortably work in the bilge area. That is the one thing I see lacking on many skiffs.
> 
> Also..... HELLO? What about a freaking anchor hatch up front? Do you people ever fish??


I’m not filling the stringer with foam. Because i find that it has minimal structural purpose, it would be in the wrong location for positive flotation, it absorbs water, and it adds weight. All negatives in my eyes. There will be flotation foam in the voids outboard of the cockpit and in the stern area.
There will be drain plugs in the fed hatch and in the floor storage that will drain any water that might get there aft.
No anchor hatch in the bow. That’s what the floor storage can be for.


----------



## Backwater

Skiffmizer said:


> No anchor hatch in the bow. That’s what the floor storage can be for.


Then you'll be dragging a dripping wet anchor and rope all over your gear in the front hatch. 

Wait, is there going to be a tub in the front hatch or will the gear have to sit in a wet front bilge?



Skiffmizer said:


> There will be flotation foam in the voids outboard of the cockpit and in the stern area.


Ok, that's good.


----------



## bryson

Backwater said:


> Then you'll be dragging a dripping wet anchor and rope all over your gear in the front hatch.
> 
> Wait, is there going to be a tub in the front hatch or will the gear have to sit in a wet front bilge?


My Hewes is like this, with one large front hatch opening up to the bilge. I have some large hatches for dry storage in the rear deck, so up front I just keep life jackets and anything else that I don't mind getting a little wet. It's not too big of a deal, and it's even less of a concern if you don't anchor up very often, which is probably the case for most skiff/flats boat owners.

The one thing I might would consider, though, is extending the fuel tank shelf all the way forward. It would make one less area to have to drain, and it wouldn't lose much storage space.


----------



## Skiffmizer

Backwater said:


> Then you'll be dragging a dripping wet anchor and rope all over your gear in the front hatch.
> 
> Wait, is there going to be a tub in the front hatch or will the gear have to sit in a wet front bilge?
> 
> 
> Ok, that's good.


If you notice on the stringer grid, just aft of the forward locker, there is a rectangle in the grid. There will be a hatch on the cockpit floor forward of the console seat. You could keep your anchor there and stay out of the completely dry bow hatch. No tubs. 

I get the opportunity to repair “every” top name skiff daily. I get to see how they’re built, how they’re rigged, and hear the owners complaints. Putting this knowledge, the 24 years personal experience working on boats at top name boat companies and restoring hundreds of boats at Islamarine into the 10wt will set us apart from other manufacturers.


----------



## bryson

Skiffmizer said:


> If you notice on the stringer grid, just aft of the forward locker, there is a rectangle in the grid. There will be a hatch on the cockpit floor forward of the console seat. You could keep your anchor there and stay out of the completely dry bow hatch. No tubs.
> 
> I get the opportunity to repair “every” top name skiff daily. I get to see how they’re built, how they’re rigged, and hear the owners complaints. Putting this knowledge, the 24 years personal experience working on boats at top name boat companies and restoring hundreds of boats at Islamarine into the 10wt will set us apart from other manufacturers.


That's interesting! In-deck storage on a skiff? I don't know of any other mfg's that do that, other than when they do the "scooter" style. Look forward to seeing any other new features you guys incorporate.


----------



## Skiffmizer

bryson said:


> That's interesting! In-deck storage on a skiff? I don't know of any other mfg's that do that, other than when they do the "scooter" style. Look forward to seeing any other new features you guys incorporate.


I put one on an older HB Marquesa a few years ago and really liked it.


----------



## Skiffmizer

Time to do the nasty


----------



## GullsGoneWild

bryson said:


> That's interesting! In-deck storage on a skiff? I don't know of any other mfg's that do that, other than when they do the "scooter" style. Look forward to seeing any other new features you guys incorporate.


Dolphin super skiffs have them


----------



## Guest

Skiffmizer said:


> View attachment 42254
> Time to do the nasty


Looks like tooling gel to me! Awesome work!


----------



## Skiffmizer

Glassing the stringer mold is halfway done. The cockpit is getting sanded to a smooth finish. The cockpit is 83” long. Total of 27 square feet prior to console.


----------



## Skiffmizer

Got power. Decided to try a Suzuki 90 on the first one. Thoughts?


----------



## Guest

That is a great motor, always has been! You made a great choice!


----------



## Guest

Get her through the break in and then drive it like ya stole it, those Zukes like to be ran!


----------



## jboriol

Much to be learned fixing everyone’s issues over the years. Great work and look forward to seeing this skiff in action. 

Appreciate your feedback and response to all the inquiries.


----------



## Skiffmizer

Another layer on the grid stringer, a few touch ups on the cockpit liner and going over under gunwale rod storage with FMH this beautiful Saturday morning. Moving right along


----------



## Guest

Very nice!


----------



## FMH

Spent some time helping Brian layout the rod racks yesterday. She's coming along very nicely and I'm excited to see and run the completed skiff. I can tell you Brian is passionate about getting it right!!!


----------



## Guest

FMH said:


> Spent some time helping Brian layout the rod racks yesterday. She's coming along very nicely and I'm excited to see and run the completed skiff. I can tell you Brian is passionate about getting it right!!!


It shows too!


----------



## Guest

FMH said:


> Spent some time helping Brian layout the rod racks yesterday. She's coming along very nicely and I'm excited to see and run the completed skiff. I can tell you Brian is passionate about getting it right!!!


It shows too!


----------



## DuckNut

GullsGoneWild said:


> Dolphin super skiffs have them


Mine has them. That is why I suggested it.

Mine fit rods and shotguns for duck hunting. Built by myself.


----------



## Ganderzone

Got a chance to swing by and check out the skiff and talk to Brian for a bit. He's definitely doing his homework on this one and should be one hell of a skiff, nice work man!


----------



## Pole Position

bryson said:


> That's interesting! In-deck storage on a skiff? I don't know of any other mfg's that do that, other than when they do the "scooter" style. Look forward to seeing any other new features you guys incorporate.


Great looking build...how are you planning to drain the under-sole compartment?


----------



## Skiffmizer

Pole Position said:


> Great looking build...how are you planning to drain the under-sole compartment?


I plan on draining it into the bilge via the stringer grid.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Pole Position said:


> Great looking build...how are you planning to drain the under-sole compartment?


He covered that in earlier posts when someone asked about it. I believe the stringer grid is not drilled out for drains because it is going to be used for a mold and holes would not allow the mold to release. Drain holes will be drilled after the fact. Brian knows his s**t! A tunnel version would be LEGIT for down here...


----------



## texasag07

Smackdaddy53 said:


> A tunnel version would be LEGIT for down here...


Need to get a mod to change your name to I ❤ tunnels.

Great looking pics so far guys!


----------



## Skiffmizer

Got the stringer mold pulled yesterday. Thank you Craig Brewer for helping out.


----------



## Guest

Looks good! Your about ready to get that first boat out for some wet testing now!


----------



## Skiffmizer

Drilled the drain holes in the grid stringer. Started the floor hatch. The cockpit liner will be bonded today.


----------



## nsbkiter

So exciting to see the 10wt coming together!looking forward to heading down soon for a ride!she’s looking great bro!!!


----------



## Skiffmizer

The hull is out of the mold!!! Today I plan on building the floor hatch and prepping for nonskid.


----------



## Guest

Looks great!


----------



## devrep

Smackdaddy53 said:


> He covered that in earlier posts when someone asked about it. I believe the stringer grid is not drilled out for drains because it is going to be used for a mold and holes would not allow the mold to release. Drain holes will be drilled after the fact. Brian knows his s**t! A tunnel version would be LEGIT  for down here...


them tunnels gonna git you in trouble boy.


----------



## lsunoe

Looks awesome! I may have missed it but has there been a price decision on this hull yet?


----------



## Skiffmizer

lsunoe said:


> Looks awesome! I may have missed it but has there been a price decision on this hull yet?


My goal is to try and get it in the low to mid 40’s base boat.


----------



## yobata

LIKE!


----------



## Skiffmizer

The floor hatch flange and cockpit drain are sprayed. Tomorrow I sand.


----------



## Skiffmizer

The cockpit fits perfect! Bonded completely to the stringer and over halfway up the hullside as planned.


----------



## DuckNut

Downspout...genius


----------



## Guest

DuckNut said:


> Downspout...genius


It’s great stuff, lightweight, and won’t rot! Also silky smoove on the inside lol!


----------



## Guest

Ducknut, I’ve been waiting half the day for somwone to pick up on that!


----------



## DuckNut

Boatbrains said:


> Ducknut, I’ve been waiting half the day for somwone to pick up on that!


F*ing awesome. I never would have thought of it. Easy to bend as well. Love it.


----------



## Guest

DuckNut said:


> F*ing awesome. I never would have thought of it. Easy to bend as well. Love it.


Double vision tonight?


----------



## Backwater

Skiffmizer said:


>


All that technology, yet nothing on the transom? No wet pocket, no OB pad, nothing? Yes I see the rounded transom. But that OB will have to ride low to get a bite or out further, which can throw off your running depth #'s.


----------



## Tailer

Backwater said:


> All that technology, yet nothing on the transom? No wet pocket, no OB pad, nothing? Yes I see the rounded transom. But that OB will have to ride low to get a bite or out further, which can throw off your running depth #'s.


Plenty of wonderful skiffs out there without running pads or pocket tunnels. Not to mention a pad would be a bit of a joke on a zero degree (or nearly) transom designed for a small outboard. Those design elements have drawbacks as well as benefits and the net might not always be positive for every hull design.


----------



## Backwater

Tailer said:


> Plenty of wonderful skiffs out there without running pads or pocket tunnels. Not to mention a pad would be a bit of a joke on a zero degree (or nearly) transom designed for a small outboard. Those design elements have drawbacks as well as benefits and the net might not always be positive for every hull design.


I'm not even mentioning a running pad. But a wet pocket helps to have the prop run higher. Otherwise, you almost have to do a double take looking at the rear end of this skiff with a rear end looking like a Carolina Skiff and they don't run as shallow as most think they would.

Maybe an all-out or quazi tunnel will help give this skiff the edge.


----------



## makin moves

Backwater said:


> I'm not even mentioning a running pad. But a wet pocket helps to have the prop run higher. Otherwise, you almost have to do a double take looking at the rear end of this skiff with a rear end looking like a Carolina Skiff and they don't run as shallow as most think they would.
> 
> Maybe an all-out or quazi tunnel will help give this skiff the edge.


Let them finish and test the skiff before you start picking it apart. Or build your own.


----------



## Skiffmizer

Backwater said:


> All that technology, yet nothing on the transom? No wet pocket, no OB pad, nothing? Yes I see the rounded transom. But that OB will have to ride low to get a bite or out further, which can throw off your running depth #'s.


Curious, what skiff do you fish out of?


----------



## Skiffmizer

Th nonskid is sprayed on the cockpit floor and the bow compartment is painted.


----------



## MariettaMike

Skiffmizer said:


> ...and the bow compartment is painted.


Where will the fly rod tubes be? How many?


----------



## Skiffmizer

MariettaMike said:


> Where will the fly rod tubes be? How many?


There will be forward and aft facing rod tubes. I’m going to try and get 8 forward and 6 aft. 
And no anchor hatch.


----------



## Skiffmizer

The cockpit mold is started. Tomorrow I laminate.


----------



## CurtisWright

Making a mold for the stringers is an awesome idea. I always wondered why people didn't do that more often. The next great advancement in skiff manufacturing will be when someone figures out how to lay all the materials in the boat with the stringer mold and bulk head molds (which still have to be invented) and vacuum bags the whole hull, stringers and bulkheads at once. If anyone figures this out they will be able to cut a hundred man hours or more out of the fabrication process and be way more competitive on price.


----------



## Skiffmizer

CurtisWright said:


> Making a mold for the stringers is an awesome idea. I always wondered why people didn't do that more often. The next great advancement in skiff manufacturing will be when someone figures out how to lay all the materials in the boat with the stringer mold and bulk head molds (which still have to be invented) and vacuum bags the whole hull, stringers and bulkheads at once. If anyone figures this out they will be able to cut a hundred man hours or more out of the fabrication process and be way more competitive on price.


Feed tuna fish mayonnaise


----------



## Skiffmizer

Laminating is complete, I cored it today. Tomorrow I grind, laminate some more, weld a frame for it and attach the frame.


----------



## devrep

Backwater said:


> I'm not even mentioning a running pad. But a wet pocket helps to have the prop run higher. Otherwise, you almost have to do a double take looking at the rear end of this skiff with a rear end looking like a Carolina Skiff and they don't run as shallow as most think they would.
> 
> Maybe an all-out or quazi tunnel will help give this skiff the edge.


Didn't Chris MoreJohn design this skiff?If built to his design I would guess it would be ok.


----------



## trekker

He's right ya know.


----------



## Skiffmizer

trekker said:


> He's right ya know.


Who’s right?


----------



## trekker

Skiffmizer said:


> Who’s right?


Devrep.


----------



## Skiffmizer

Had a busy couple of days. Got the cockpit liner mold pulled, installed the fuel tank, put rigging tubes going to the forward locker, put flotation foam in the upper sides of the cockpit, prepped the console location, mocked up under gunwale rod holders and installed the rod tubes. 

Let’s see how far we can take it tomorrow.


----------



## Shadowcast16

WTF does feed tuna fish mayonnaise mean? I have been trying to figure this out for days! Does it mean that you will have tuna salad without doing the work? Sorry to derail. The 10WT is looking Great!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Shadowcast16 said:


> WTF does feed tuna fish mayonnaise mean? I have been trying to figure this out for days! Does it mean that you will have tuna salad without doing the work? Sorry to derail. The 10WT is looking Great!


I’m pretty sure he is saying taking the easy way doesn’t always make the most sense and isn’t always the best way.


----------



## trekker

Looks good!


----------



## jonrconner

Shadowcast16 said:


> WTF does feed tuna fish mayonnaise mean? I have been trying to figure this out for days! Does it mean that you will have tuna salad without doing the work? Sorry to derail. The 10WT is looking Great!


When someone suggested inventing a way to mold the stringer system with the hull in one step(magical thinking) someone else said feed tuna mayo, so the fish would be premade tuna sandwich filler.
JC


----------



## East Cape

CurtisWright said:


> Making a mold for the stringers is an awesome idea. I always wondered why people didn't do that more often. The next great advancement in skiff manufacturing will be when someone figures out how to lay all the materials in the boat with the stringer mold and bulk head molds (which still have to be invented) and vacuum bags the whole hull, stringers and bulkheads at once. If anyone figures this out they will be able to cut a hundred man hours or more out of the fabrication process and be way more competitive on price.


___________________________________________________________________
We do. Stringers are done the same time as hull so it's not a secondary bond via infusing. Raw floor cockpits also got bulkheads infused at the same time as the hull. We will still do this if someone wanted this? However, most want a finished liner molded for the cockpit.

Enjoying the build and congrats to you Brian!


----------



## Guest

Well, we’re all waiting???


----------



## EdK13

Boatbrains said:


> Well, we’re all waiting???


For your threatened skiff design.


----------



## Guest

EdK13 said:


> For your threatened skiff design.


Funny! It will come, patience my friend. A little different design than this one though.


----------



## Skiffmizer

The deck is bonded to the hull. The console is bonded also. Tomorrow the rigging happens. All hands on deck.


----------



## Rick_Hem

Always like seeing skiffs come together.


----------



## Skiffmizer

Ready for the water test.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Skiffmizer said:


> View attachment 46504
> Ready for the water test.


Looking very nice! I couldn’t help but notice the “Square Grouper” sign in the background...


----------



## devrep

looks awesome.


----------



## Skiffmizer

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Looking very nice! I couldn’t help but notice the “Square Grouper” sign in the background...


They’re opening up another one across the street


----------



## Skiffmizer

Very pleased! 41mph without pushing it too hard. Just over 6” draft with two people.


----------



## jonrconner

It looks effin’ great!
I so disappointed that it’s done, no more dramatic progress reports :-(
JC


----------



## Skiffmizer

jonrconner said:


> It looks effin’ great!
> I so disappointed that it’s done, no more dramatic progress reports :-(
> JC


It’s not done, just testing.


----------



## Guest

She is comin along quite nicely. Job well done the whole build. Good luck with sales and production!


----------



## Skiffmizer




----------



## EvanHammer

Curious what the rigged boat weighs?


----------



## Hardluk81

Nice looking rig! I noticed it out front yesterday on my way to eat lunch at the green turtle. Was going to stop by after and check it out but your truck and empty trailer was down at the ramp.


----------



## FMH

Went for a ride with Brian this morning out in Florida Bay. Perfect day to test out the skiff with wind blowing 15 to 18 out of the north . I must say I was overall favorably impressed. She handled the head sea well with the bow trimmed down to smooth out the chop. When the waves got
too big I throttled back and got the bow up. The real test was a beam sea and this is where she really did well. I trimmed over to port and raised the bow and the waves just tucked under and we stayed very dry. Ran over to a shallow flat and poled her in every direction. Draft was very good for a skiff this size and in no direction was there any hull slap. Opened her up in a protected area and she was too fast for me. Not sure 90hp is needed. Told Brian that I felt bigger tabs or better tab placement might improve trim. I also think dropping the motor down a notch would help upward trim even more. Pointed out to Brian that when we got back to the dock neither one of us had a drop of spray on our glasses.


----------



## Skiffmizer

FMH said:


> Went for a ride with Brian this morning out in Florida Bay. Perfect day to test out the skiff with wind blowing 15 to 18 out of the north . I must say I was overall favorably impressed. She handled the head sea well with the bow trimmed down to smooth out the chop. When the waves got
> too big I throttled back and got the bow up. The real test was a beam sea and this is where she really did well. I trimmed over to port and raised the bow and the waves just tucked under and we stayed very dry. Ran over to a shallow flat and poled her in every direction. Draft was very good for a skiff this size and in no direction was there any hull slap. Opened her up in a protected area and she was too fast for me. Not sure 90hp is needed. Told Brian that I felt bigger tabs or better tab placement might improve trim. I also think dropping the motor down a notch would help upward trim even more. Pointed out to Brian that when we got back to the dock neither one of us had a drop of spray on our glasses.


Thank you for coming out for a sea trial and for for input. Your opinion is valued.


----------



## Skiffmizer

Nonskid is complete on the deck. 
And this asshole shows up!


----------



## Skiffmizer

Sitting pretty


----------



## Skiffmizer

Building the deck plug.


----------



## bryson

Man, I love seeing the construction process!

What is that material you're using to build the plug? Looks like wood for the vertical surfaces, and some sort of skinned/finished ply for the top?


----------



## mangoman

Skiffmizer said:


> Nonskid is complete on the deck.
> And this asshole shows up!
> View attachment 49068
> View attachment 49070


beautiful boat. What color is she?


----------



## Skiffmizer

bryson said:


> Man, I love seeing the construction process!
> 
> What is that material you're using to build the plug? Looks like wood for the vertical surfaces, and some sort of skinned/finished ply for the top?


Are used half inch medium density overlay and pre-primed wood from Home Depot for the vertical services


----------



## Skiffmizer

mangoman said:


> beautiful boat. What color is she?


 The hull is white In the top side is cream


----------



## Skiffmizer

EvanHammer said:


> Curious what the rigged boat weighs?


1500# with a full tank


----------



## Chris Morrison

Great looking boat, nice job


----------



## Poomay

Any idea when these will be available for production?


----------



## Luke_WL.

I got a chance to fish on this boat a few weeks back, didn’t see there was a thread but just wanted to sing it’s praise. I have zero stake here but I was VERY impressed with the boat overall. Ran it with two larger guys and ran from Islamorada all through Florida bay/flamingo etc in 16-18kn winds. Boat ran great and kept us all comfortable. I sat in the jump seat for most of the ride but did move back to sit 3 wide when we were running head sea. That being said, we were comfortable at 30 and all stayed dry. On the pole it’s not a technical skiff but it is very nimble and floats skinnier then expected (in regards to how well it rode and how big the boat looks). I would call it a perfect tarpon skiff, that can run big water, but also get you skinny enough to chase bones and reds. My only issue would be less freeboard but as I hear that will be what the 8wt fulfills. Overall very impressed and if i was in the market it would be a serious front runner.


----------



## Guest

Luke_WL. said:


> I got a chance to fish on this boat a few weeks back, didn’t see there was a thread but just wanted to sing it’s praise. I have zero stake here but I was VERY impressed with the boat overall. Ran it with two larger guys and ran from Islamorada all through Florida bay/flamingo etc in 16-18kn winds. Boat ran great and kept us all comfortable. I sat in the jump seat for most of the ride but did move back to sit 3 wide when we were running head sea. That being said, we were comfortable at 30 and all stayed dry. On the pole it’s not a technical skiff but it is very nimble and floats skinnier then expected (in regards to how well it rode and how big the boat looks). I would call it a perfect tarpon skiff, that can run big water, but also get you skinny enough to chase bones and reds. My only issue would be less freeboard but as I hear that will be what the 8wt fulfills. Overall very impressed and if i was in the market it would be a serious front runner.


Nice, unbiased review of a cool and well built custom skiff!


----------



## Sabalon

Great looking boat and fun to watch process.


----------



## SC on the FLY

Skiffmizer said:


> Feed tuna fish mayonnaise


 Great movie, lol, RIP Fonz


----------



## Half Shell

Luke_WL. said:


> . On the pole it’s not a technical skiff but it is very nimble and floats skinnier then expected (in regards to how well it rode and how big the boat looks). I would call it a perfect tarpon skiff, that can run big water, but also get you skinny enough to chase bones and reds.


When you say "not a technical skiff", what exactly do you mean? Do you mean it leans more towards a flats boat or maybe on par with the Marquesa?

I thought this would be just as much a TPS as an Evo but I have yet to see it in person.


----------



## Luke_WL.

I wouldn’t call an evo a technical skiff either. I’d call a whipray, waterman, bt micro, east cape caiman etc technical skiffs. This boat does poke easier and float shallower than a marquesa though.


----------



## Skiffmizer

Half Shell said:


> When you say "not a technical skiff", what exactly do you mean? Do you mean it leans more towards a flats boat or maybe on par with the Marquesa?
> 
> I thought this would be just as much a TPS as an Evo but I have yet to see it in person.


Where are you located? I might be heading that way soon. I’d love to show you the Skiff. And what is a TPS?


----------



## Hardluk81

TPS=Technical Poling Skiff


----------



## Half Shell

Skiffmizer said:


> Where are you located? I might be heading that way soon. I’d love to show you the Skiff. And what is a TPS?


I'm in Broward County; I get down to upper keys, flamingo, Biscayne all the time.


----------



## iMacattack

Luke_WL. said:


> I got a chance to fish on this boat a few weeks back, didn’t see there was a thread but just wanted to sing it’s praise.


Not sure you've seen my review.


----------



## Skiffmizer




----------



## Tigweld

Molded in non-skid?


----------



## Skiffmizer

Tigweld said:


> Molded in non-skid?


Correct sir


----------



## Skiffmizer

It’s a tarpon fishing boat with bonefish and redfish capabilities. Or is it a bonefish and redfish boat with tarpon capabilities?


----------



## Guest

Skiffmizer said:


> It’s a tarpon fishing boat with bonefish and redfish capabilities. Or is it a bonefish and redfish boat with tarpon capabilities?


It’s a boat either way!


----------



## SomaliPirate

Any skiff is a tarpon skiff if you're tough, and/or stupid and bring enough wet weather gear.


----------



## Backwater

Skiffmizer said:


> View attachment 60604
> View attachment 60606
> View attachment 60608
> View attachment 60610
> View attachment 60612
> View attachment 60614
> View attachment 60616
> Building the deck plug.


If I had input in the boat from all the boats I've either had, or been in, or worked on, I would sacrifice that rear hatch lid in the rear center of the rear deck, and make that whole rear center section, one great big hatch lid, all the way to the stern and require the boat to run with a jack plate, reguardless. I'd also have that large center lid fold backward and rest on the outboard cowling, so it's out of the way and off the deck.

What this does, is give a person a lot of room to look at and work on all the fittings, wiring, pumps, values and hoses back there without trying to be a contortionist. Not many boat builders think about it, but then again, they don't hear all the swearing from all the boat owners and technicians that have to work on that stuff out of little itty bitty hatches.

I love the design of this boat. But if I was having one built, I would pay extra just for that feature. I've passed on many boats just because they have small hatches back there to work on stuff. And you know, you always have shit going bad back there and 6'2" 230lb guys like me hate working on that crap with little to no access back there. Think about it! It makes all the sense in the world!

Ted


----------



## flyclimber

Backwater said:


> If I had input in the boat from all the boats I've either had, or been in, or worked on, I would sacrifice that rear hatch lid in the rear center of the read deck, and make that whole rear center section, one great big hatch lid, all the way to the stern and require the boat to run with a jack plate reguardless. I'd also have that large center lid fold backward and rest on the outboard cowling, so it's out of the way and off the deck.
> 
> What this does, is gives a person a lot of room to look at and work on all the fittings, wiring, pumps, values and hoses back there without trying to be a contortionist. Not many boat builders think about it, but then again, they don't hear all the swearing from all the boat owners and technicians that have to work on that stuff out of little itty bitty hatches.
> 
> I love the design of this boat. But if I was having one built, I would pay extra just for that feature. I've passed on many boats just because they have small hatches back there to work on stuff. And you know, you always have shit going bad back there and 6'2" 230lb guys like me hate working on that crap with little to no access back there. Think about it! It makes all the sense in the world!
> 
> Ted


I don't mind small hatches but I could appriciate more space to work on stuff! Being a small guy you get volintold to go into small spaces.


----------



## MariettaMike

Backwater said:


> If I had input in the boat from all the boats I've either had, or been in, or worked on, I would sacrifice that rear hatch lid in the rear center of the read deck, and make that whole rear center section, one great big hatch lid, all the way to the stern and require the boat to run with a jack plate reguardless. I'd also have that large center lid fold backward and rest on the outboard cowling, so it's out of the way and off the deck.
> 
> What this does, is gives a person a lot of room to look at and work on all the fittings, wiring, pumps, values and hoses back there without trying to be a contortionist. Not many boat builders think about it, but then again, they don't hear all the swearing from all the boat owners and technicians that have to work on that stuff out of little itty bitty hatches.
> 
> I love the design of this boat. But if I was having one built, I would pay extra just for that feature. I've passed on many boats just because they have small hatches back there to work on stuff. And you know, you always have shit going bad back there and 6'2" 230lb guys like me hate working on that crap with little to no access back there. Think about it! It makes all the sense in the world!
> 
> Ted


It is my understanding the builder has been repairing rigging longer than anybody, AND the size, orientation, and arrangement of the hatches take rigging access into account.


----------



## Backwater

MariettaMike said:


> It is my understanding the builder has been repairing rigging longer than anybody, AND the size, orientation, and arrangement of the hatches take rigging access into account.


Mike, most bilge hatches are just too small to effectively work on things. There's really no reason it can't be larger than what boat mfgs make them, no matter how long they've been building boats. I think most will agree.


----------



## MariettaMike

Backwater said:


> Mike, most bilge hatches are just too small to effectively work on things. There's really no reason it can't be larger than what boat mfgs make them, no matter how long they've been building boats. I think most will agree.


Why use deck space for bilge access that is infrequently needed when it can be used for dry storage, wet storage, bait well, or live well access that is frequently needed?

Based on FB post it appears the design is final. I love the setback for the stern hatches for access without standing.


----------



## Backwater

MariettaMike said:


> View attachment 67030
> 
> Why use deck space for bilge access that is infrequently needed when it can be used for dry storage, wet storage, bait well, or live well access that is frequently needed?
> 
> Based on FB post it appears the design is final. I love the setback for the stern hatches for access without standing.


You are not sacrificing deck space when the hatch lid closes. But nevertheless, I guess you don't work on your own stuff.


----------



## DuckNut

MariettaMike said:


> View attachment 67030
> 
> Why use deck space for bilge access that is infrequently needed when it can be used for dry storage, wet storage, bait well, or live well access that is frequently needed?
> 
> Based on FB post it appears the design is final. I love the setback for the stern hatches for access without standing.


I agree with backwater on this. Bigger access just makes sense.

I also agree with you. Dry space is always a premium.

A bigger hatch with drop in liner would make the world spin.


----------



## Skiffmizer

Backwater said:


> If I had input in the boat from all the boats I've either had, or been in, or worked on, I would sacrifice that rear hatch lid in the rear center of the rear deck, and make that whole rear center section, one great big hatch lid, all the way to the stern and require the boat to run with a jack plate, reguardless. I'd also have that large center lid fold backward and rest on the outboard cowling, so it's out of the way and off the deck.
> 
> What this does, is give a person a lot of room to look at and work on all the fittings, wiring, pumps, values and hoses back there without trying to be a contortionist. Not many boat builders think about it, but then again, they don't hear all the swearing from all the boat owners and technicians that have to work on that stuff out of little itty bitty hatches.
> 
> I love the design of this boat. But if I was having one built, I would pay extra just for that feature. I've passed on many boats just because they have small hatches back there to work on stuff. And you know, you always have shit going bad back there and 6'2" 230lb guys like me hate working on that crap with little to no access back there. Think about it! It makes all the sense in the world!
> 
> Ted


Building the deck to your specifications would eliminate the livewell and turn the dry aft lockers into one big mechanical storage. Say goodbye to your dry storage. Sure you can work on your pumps, valves, wiring, etc. easily, but anything that you put in there(tackle bags, coolers, safety gear)has an opportunity to hit your pumps, valves, wiring, etc.. This could damage your boat and equipment. For the boat that I choose to build, I want to separate my mechanical compartment from my dry storage. After working on basically every model skiff in the past 25+ years I made sure that everything was as accessible as can be with the amenities required by most fisherman.


----------



## Tigweld

That’s red tooling gel, looks final


----------



## Backwater

Skiffmizer said:


> Building the deck to your specifications would eliminate the livewell and turn the dry aft lockers into one big mechanical storage. Say goodbye to your dry storage. Sure you can work on your pumps, valves, wiring, etc. easily, but anything that you put in there(tackle bags, coolers, safety gear)has an opportunity to hit your pumps, valves, wiring, etc.. This could damage your boat and equipment. For the boat that I choose to build, I want to separate my mechanical compartment from my dry storage. After working on basically every model skiff in the past 25+ years I made sure that everything was as accessible as can be with the amenities required by most fisherman.


There is room there for your baitwell. It appears the front center hatch on the rear deck is the access to the baitwell. The hatch behind that is for what, dry storage? Take that hatch all the way to the transom where the lid folds out to the motor. Then you have a large access to the bilge. As ducknut mentioned, you can drop in a "removable" liner tub that can hold some stuff, like bait nets, ropes, spare anchor & spar prop (semi-dry storage). That could be shallow enough and sit high enough to clear the valves, pumps, hose connections, etc.. So if you need quick access to the bilge area, you can quickly pull out the shit and tub and slide in both your arms and shoulders and be able to see what you are doing in there, in a matter of minutes, instead of hours with one hand, digging in there blindly cause you can't see and work in there at the same time, bitchin and swearing all the while. Having full access there will be a pleasure to work on stuff when stuff needs attention there (which it always does!)!

Believe me when I say this all comes from experience owning and being on boats for over 40yrs and also having been on 2 flats skiffs going down in the middle of the bay because of something stupid was going wrong down in the bilge area, like hoses coming undone, for whatever reason. 

Also, most people who have these types of skiffs don't give the bilge area the attention it needs on a regular basis because it is a PITA to access that area. So shit happens out there on the water when it should have been taken care of on the driveway of their house.

This has always been the #1 bitch complaint from flats boat and TPS owners I've heard over the years, including myself.

I'm not telling you what to do. This is your skiff and your company and you get to make the design and the rules. I'm just an input to pull on the ear of a boat builder, to cause them to listen to their customers, instead of forcing customers to accept what they are going to deliver to them, like it or not.

Btw, the same complaints also is having "easy" and large enough access to the inside of the center console, to access and work on the wiring, cables and batteries under there.

And why not an anchor locker up front? I don't understand why skiff mfgs are leaving them out these days. Nothing worse than digging thru your dry storage locker for your anchor and rope, only to put that wet pile of rope and anchor back in your dry storage area. I don't get it!


----------



## Half Shell

Good point on consoles above. 

Being able to access a console from a door that swings upwards from the front is very, very nice. There is always more room in front of the console than between the back of a console and and the bench seat. 

However, I've only seen it on some larger bay boats which is kind of odd being that it would be even more important on a small skiff.


----------



## Backwater

Half Shell said:


> Good point on consoles above.
> 
> Being able to access a console from a door that swings upwards from the front is very, very nice. There is always more room in front of the console than between the back of a console and and the bench seat.
> 
> However, I've only seen it on some larger bay boats which is kind of odd being that it would be even more important on a small skiff.


No reason why it can't have access from both the front and the rear of the console, even where the lids can be taken completely off. My favorite console I've seen was one that flips forward completely halfway up the console. Unbelievable access to all the batteries, the wiring and electrical blocks, fuses and the back of the switch panels and gauges.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Backwater said:


> There is room there for your baitwell. It appears the front center hatch on the rear deck is the access to the baitwell. The hatch behind that is for what, dry storage? Take that hatch all the way to the transom where the lid folds out to the motor. Then you have a large access to the bilge. As ducknut mentioned, you can drop in a "removable" liner tub that can hold some stuff, like bait nets, ropes, spare anchor & spar prop (semi-dry storage). That could be shallow enough and sit high enough to clear the valves, pumps, hose connections, etc.. So if you need quick access to the bilge area, you can quickly pull out the shit and tub and slide in both your arms and shoulders and be able to see what you are doing in there, in a matter of minutes, instead of hours with one hand, digging in there blindly cause you can't see and work in there at the same time, bitchin and swearing all the while. Having full access there will be a pleasure to work on stuff when stuff needs attention there (which it always does!)!
> 
> Believe me when I say this all comes from experience owning and being on boats for over 40yrs and also having been on 2 flats skiffs going down in the middle of the bay because of something stupid was going wrong down in the bilge area, like hoses coming undone, for whatever reason.
> 
> Also, most people who have these types of skiffs don't give the bilge area the attention it needs on a regular basis because it is a PITA to access that area. So shit happens out there on the water when it should have been taken care of on the driveway of their house.
> 
> This has always been the #1 bitch complaint from flats boat and TPS owners I've heard over the years, including myself.
> 
> I'm not telling you what to do. This is your skiff and your company and you get to make the design and the rules. I'm just an input to pull on the ear of a boat builder, to cause them to listen to their customers, instead of forcing customers to accept what they are going to deliver to them, like it or not.
> 
> Btw, the same complaints also is having "easy" and large enough access to the inside of the center console, to access and work on the wiring, cables and batteries under there.
> 
> And why not an anchor locker up front? I don't understand why skiff mfgs are leaving them out these days. Nothing worse than digging thru your dry storage locker for your anchor and rope, only to put that wet pile of rope and anchor back in your dry storage area. I don't get it!


My new aluminum plate flat has exactly what ur talking about, the builder did exactly what I wanted n prides his builds on pleasing d customer what ever design changes wanted. The aluminum plate boats r all one offs. Don't want to offend anyone, with my thoughts.


----------



## Skiffmizer

Backwater said:


> There is room there for your baitwell. It appears the front center hatch on the rear deck is the access to the baitwell. The hatch behind that is for what, dry storage? Take that hatch all the way to the transom where the lid folds out to the motor. Then you have a large access to the bilge. As ducknut mentioned, you can drop in a "removable" liner tub that can hold some stuff, like bait nets, ropes, spare anchor & spar prop (semi-dry storage). That could be shallow enough and sit high enough to clear the valves, pumps, hose connections, etc.. So if you need quick access to the bilge area, you can quickly pull out the shit and tub and slide in both your arms and shoulders and be able to see what you are doing in there, in a matter of minutes, instead of hours with one hand, digging in there blindly cause you can't see and work in there at the same time, bitchin and swearing all the while. Having full access there will be a pleasure to work on stuff when stuff needs attention there (which it always does!)!
> 
> Believe me when I say this all comes from experience owning and being on boats for over 40yrs and also having been on 2 flats skiffs going down in the middle of the bay because of something stupid was going wrong down in the bilge area, like hoses coming undone, for whatever reason.
> 
> Also, most people who have these types of skiffs don't give the bilge area the attention it needs on a regular basis because it is a PITA to access that area. So shit happens out there on the water when it should have been taken care of on the driveway of their house.
> 
> This has always been the #1 bitch complaint from flats boat and TPS owners I've heard over the years, including myself.
> 
> I'm not telling you what to do. This is your skiff and your company and you get to make the design and the rules. I'm just an input to pull on the ear of a boat builder, to cause them to listen to their customers, instead of forcing customers to accept what they are going to deliver to them, like it or not.
> 
> Btw, the same complaints also is having "easy" and large enough access to the inside of the center console, to access and work on the wiring, cables and batteries under there.
> 
> And why not an anchor locker up front? I don't understand why skiff mfgs are leaving them out these days. Nothing worse than digging thru your dry storage locker for your anchor and rope, only to put that wet pile of rope and anchor back in your dry storage area. I don't get it!


Sounds like you and ducknuts need to start a boat building company so you can revolutionize the industry. And I have an anchor locker in the cockpit floor.


----------



## Backwater

Skiffmizer said:


> Sounds like you and ducknuts need to start a boat building company so you can revolutionize the industry.


 No thanks! Those days are over for me. I'd be happy to design for a small piece of the action tho. 


Skiffmizer said:


> And I have an anchor locker in the cockpit floor.


 Why in the cockpit floor and not in the bow. It's just another step to take and you still have to deal with the excess rope.


----------



## Fishshoot

I really like the anchor locker you designed in. Even though I use a seacure anchor and it isn’t near the size of a standard galvanized, I still would like to have one in my skiff. At least with the smaller seacure I can keep it and the rope contained in a small plastic tub.


----------



## DuckNut

Skiffmizer said:


> Sounds like you and ducknuts need to start a boat building company so you can revolutionize the industry. And I have an anchor locker in the cockpit floor.


I think you are doing a great job with your build.

But I am very sorry that you got butt hurt by a simple comment responding to two previous posts. My response was merely an answer to competing ideas. 

You should take some time off because you are too sensitive and don't understand the difference between a comment and criticism, especially when it was not even directed toward you.

But what do I know...seems 5 others who read the response to backwater and Marietta Mike like the idea. But nowhere did I state this is something you need to incorporate.

Keep up the good work. I do like your build and enjoy the thread.


----------



## Skiffmizer

DuckNut said:


> I think you are doing a great job with your build.
> 
> But I am very sorry that you got butt hurt by a simple comment responding to two previous posts. My response was merely an answer to competing ideas.
> 
> You should take some time off because you are too sensitive and don't understand the difference between a comment and criticism, especially when it was not even directed toward you.
> 
> But what do I know...seems 5 others who read the response to backwater and Marietta Mike like the idea. But nowhere did I state this is something you need to incorporate.
> 
> Keep up the good work. I do like your build and enjoy the thread.


Your right, Your post wasn’t criticizing my boat or my ideas for how my boat should be built. I shouldn’t have included you in that post.


----------



## Guest

She’s lookin great!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Skiffmizer said:


> Sounds like you and ducknuts need to start a boat building company so you can revolutionize the industry. And I have an anchor locker in the cockpit floor.


Wasn't the intent, just showing my current build has access to rig n upgrades after construction is completed.


----------



## Skiffmizer

Backwater said:


> Why in the cockpit floor and not in the bow. It's just another step to take and you still have to deal with the excess rope.


Because I prefer to have it in the floor and I wanted to use the typically unused area of a skiff. I also like the fact that I can sit on the console seat while getting the anchor in order prior to setting it. It can be cumbersome standing on the bow sometimes in rough conditions. Furthermore I don’t have to worry about drainage for the the wet anchor line, it drains into the bilge directly. Also, because I really didn’t like the look and the functionality of the anchor hatch on the Hell’s Bay O’Bannon when I was rigging them.


----------



## Backwater

Skiffmizer said:


> Because I prefer to have it in the floor and I wanted to use the typically unused area of a skiff. I also like the fact that I can sit on the console seat while getting the anchor in order prior to setting it. It can be cumbersome standing on the bow sometimes in rough conditions. Furthermore I don’t have to worry about drainage for the the wet anchor line, it drains into the bilge directly. Also, because I really didn’t like the look and the functionality of the anchor hatch on the Hell’s Bay O’Bannon when I was rigging them.


No doubt, more storage, especially that unused area in the cockpit floor, is ideal for things to be stowed away, even wet things like anchor or net, wet wading shoes, etc. I do get what you are saying dealing with an anchor in rough seas with all your weight on the bow (been there, done that many times). But even if you are pulling an anchor out from the cockpit floor, you still have to go up to the bow anyways and then, let out the scope you need, tie it off to the cleat, then figure out what you need to do with all the excess rope you have hanging there. 

In my front anchor locker, the anchor hangs down there under the hatch. You open the hatch, grab the anchor off the anchor mount, ease it over, let out what rope you need, tie it to the cleat, then close the hatch and your back to fishing. All the rest of the rope stays in the locker, untangled. The Anchor locker drains directly into the bilge. BTW, my family was friends with the O'Bannons. Lots of experience there with 3 gens there on the water.

Here's a another question. You ever considered using that area under the cockpit floor, between the 2 stringers, as a place to mount a shallow, but long and skinny fuel tank, being perfectly centered down the keel (great for stabilization and lower center of gravity) and then freeing up space up in your front dry locker?

BTW, I'm not telling you what to do. It's your boat, your build, you are the boat builder. I'm just a guy with experience out there on the water for many years just giving you some insight to what us guys out there have noticed. It's simply suggestions, that's all. Not arguing with you. Just sharing with you a different side of the coin and why. Other than that, there are many great points and features about your boat build.

Ted


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Backwater said:


> No doubt, more storage, especially that unused area in the cockpit floor, is ideal for things to be stowed away, even wet things like anchor or net, wet wading shoes, etc. I do get what you are saying dealing with an anchor in rough seas with all your weight on the bow (been there, done that many times). But even if you are pulling an anchor out from the cockpit floor, you still have to go up to the bow anyways and then, let out the scope you need, tie it off to the cleat, then figure out what you need to do with all the excess rope you have hanging there.
> 
> In my front anchor locker, the anchor hangs down there under the hatch. You open the hatch, grab the anchor off the anchor mount, ease it over, let out what rope you need, tie it to the cleat, then close the hatch and your back to fishing. All the rest of the rope stays in the locker, untangled. The Anchor locker drains directly into the bilge. BTW, my family was friends with the O'Bannons. Lots of experience there with 3 gens there on the water.
> 
> Here's a another question. You ever considered using that area under the cockpit floor, between the 2 stringers, as a place to mount a shallow, but long and skinny fuel tank, being perfectly centered down the keel (great for stabilization and lower center of gravity) and then freeing up space up in your front dry locker?
> 
> BTW, I'm not telling you what to do. It's your boat, your build, you are the boat builder. I'm just a guy with experience out there on the water for many years just giving you some insight to what us guys out there have noticed. It's simply suggestions, that's all. Not arguing with you. Just sharing with you a different side of the coin and why. Other than that, there are many great points and features about your boat build.
> 
> Ted


Sounds like the ole hoog gas tank location...


----------



## Backwater

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Sounds like the ole hoog gas tank location...


My brother-in-law had a Hoog and ran the snot outta that boat fishing big snook tourneys in the Glades out of it. Tough ole boat. That is also how my tank is in my skiff and I think it offers more side to side stability and balance, and more room up in the front compartment.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Backwater said:


> My brother-in-law had a Hoog and ran the snot outta that boat fishing big snook tourneys in the Glades out of it. Tough ole boat. That is also how my tank is in my skiff and I think it offers more side to side stability and balance, and more room up in the front compartment.


Boats ride was also good.


----------



## Str8-Six

If you don’t like the anchor locker location use it to store something else. It’s a great idea that makes agreat use of space in a small area. I wouldn’t call it an anchor locker. I would just call it a storage hatch and let the buyer decide what it’s used for.


----------



## Guest

I’m not 100% positive, but I think Brian might just have the skillset to add an anchor locker up front if the customer was willing to pay for the extra customization. One thing I know amd many of you reminded me of in my (quest for perfection thread) is there is always a trade off/ compromise especially on these little skiffs. Give the guy the credit he deserves, he’s not wet behind the ears still and I’m pretty sure he’s built more custom skiffs than many of us.


----------



## Skiffmizer

Str8-Six said:


> If you don’t like the anchor locker location use it to store something else. It’s a great idea that makes agreat use of space in a small area. I wouldn’t call it an anchor locker. I would just call it a storage hatch and let the buyer decide what it’s used for.


I call it wet storage just for that reason


----------



## MariettaMike

Skiffmizer said:


> ....It can be cumbersome standing on the bow sometimes in rough conditions. Furthermore I don’t have to worry about drainage for the the wet anchor line......


I think you’ve got the anchor locker in exactly the right place. Now all you need is a pop-up cleat in the bulkhead like my old Super Skiff had, plus a couple of skeen bow chocks to center the line would be perfect.


----------



## bryson

MariettaMike said:


> View attachment 67452
> 
> 
> I think you’ve got the anchor locker in exactly the right place. Now all you need is a pop-up cleat in the bulkhead like my old Super Skiff had, plus a couple of skeen bow chocks to center the line would be perfect.


That picture makes my stomach knot up...


----------



## Skiffmizer

Some minor finish work and it’s done


----------



## Half Shell

Brian, I know you can do it but one thing my next boat will have is a method of securing the anchor within the locker so it's not bouncing around in chop. My problem is I may be carrying a SeaCure, mushroom, or wreck anchor on any given day depending on where I'm going and what I'm doing. I don't know of a mounting system that works with all 3 or even 2.....


----------



## bryson

Half Shell said:


> Brian, I know you can do it but one thing my next boat will have is a method of securing the anchor within the locker so it's not bouncing around in chop. My problem is I may be carrying a SeaCure, mushroom, or wreck anchor on any given day depending on where I'm going and what I'm doing. I don't know of a mounting system that works with all 3 or even 2.....


I'd just put Seadek on all the inner surfaces, like the 1" thick stuff. It won't secure the anchor, but it will stop it from banging around.

If you really want it secure, you could also do some footman loops or pad eyes on the inside, with a line that crosses over the whole anchor/rode once or twice, and secures in a cam cleat or something.


----------



## Rick hambric

for a claw style anchor, a piece of 3in stainless tube with a base plate works great. just fold the anchor up and drop it in the hole. for danforths and ect, im yet to find a good way.


----------



## Luke_WL.

I like the seadek with some yeti tie downs and a ratchet strap or two.


----------



## sidelock

MariettaMike said:


> View attachment 67452
> 
> 
> I think you’ve got the anchor locker in exactly the right place. Now all you need is a pop-up cleat in the bulkhead like my old Super Skiff had, plus a couple of skeen bow chocks to center the line would be perfect.


Looks like a line hang up magnet for fly line to me if you don't like to use a stripping bucket and throw your line in the cockpit when its blowing. Just sayin.


----------



## MariettaMike

sidelock said:


> Looks like a line hang up magnet for fly line to me if you don't like to use a stripping bucket and throw your line in the cockpit when its blowing. Just sayin.


That’s why it was a pop-up cleat that could be pushed down while using a snap shackle off the bow tow eye for the anchor line when conditions allowed fishing from the bow.


----------



## Tailer

sidelock said:


> Looks like a line hang up magnet for fly line to me if you don't like to use a stripping bucket and throw your line in the cockpit when its blowing. Just sayin.


If it's calm enough to strip into the cockpit it's pretty unlikely you'll be on the hook.


----------



## sidelock

Tailer said:


> If it's calm enough to strip into the cockpit it's pretty unlikely you'll be on the hook.


If its calm you wouldn't need to strip into the cockpit.


----------



## DuckNut

Half Shell said:


> Brian, I know you can do it but one thing my next boat will have is a method of securing the anchor within the locker so it's not bouncing around in chop. My problem is I may be carrying a SeaCure, mushroom, or wreck anchor on any given day depending on where I'm going and what I'm doing. I don't know of a mounting system that works with all 3 or even 2.....


Adjustable bungee cords and some rare earth magnets.


----------



## Backwater

MariettaMike said:


> I think you’ve got the anchor locker in exactly the right place. Now all you need is a pop-up cleat in the bulkhead like my old Super Skiff had, plus a couple of skeen bow chocks to center the line would be perfect.


 Ok....ok.... here comes the fish..... Ok, make yer cast.... Hey what's my freakin fly line hung up on? Oh crap, it wrapped around the cheat!  Hey what I'm I stepping on? Anchor rope? What the.....  There goes the fish....  Wait, I need to swap flies from my box in the front hatch.... oh shit the rope is binding the hatch down!  There goes the 2nd group of fish.... 









Not being crabby, just know what works and what is a PITA ....well at least for me. I really don't think you have that setup on your new boat.


----------



## Skiffmizer

EvanHammer said:


> Curious what the rigged boat weighs?


The boat is #1500 rigged with 24 gallons of fuel. We will be going to infusion soon and will be working on the laminate schedule to lighten it up a little.


----------



## Skiffmizer




----------



## EdK13

Good Pic Floyd.


----------



## tigerfly

If I wasn't moving the opposite way of the coast I'd be all over that like a hobo on a hotdog!


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah

Backwater said:


> All that technology, yet nothing on the transom? No wet pocket, no OB pad, nothing? Yes I see the rounded transom. But that OB will have to ride low to get a bite or out further, which can throw off your running depth #'s.


The wet pocket concept became outdated and unnecessary when heavier 4-strokes and jack plates hit the scene. Many boat companies are updating their molds or releasing new models without the wet pocket and seeing better results in buoyancy, balance, draft, hole-shot, stability and ride, among other things. If you need to run the prop shallower, you always have the option to add setback with a jack plate. However, the ability for the skiff to float level, because of the additional hull displacement below the water line, in place of that "pocket of missing buoyancy", is a major benefit. In addition, more stern lift, better hole-shot, and less tendency to porpoise, are also good arguments against the wet pocket.
I have wet tested this new Floyd 10wt skiff recently, even before I saw this thread. As far as I am concerned, it is as close to perfect as a skiff can get. My test ride in choppy Charleston Harbor, with 17+ mph winds was nothing short of amazing. Now that I have seen this thread, and the way Brian Floyd built this skiff, with such close tolerances and rigid stringer support over the entire hull, floor and deck, I understand why it felt so solid in those rough waters. This is a skiff to own for life, and pass down to your children. I can't wait until I have a 10wt of my own!


----------



## Backwater

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> The wet pocket concept became outdated and unnecessary when heavier 4-strokes and jack plates hit the scene. Many boat companies are updating their molds or releasing new models without the wet pocket and seeing better results in buoyancy, balance, draft, hole-shot, stability and ride, among other things. If you need to run the prop shallower, you always have the option to add setback with a jack plate. However, the ability for the skiff to float level, because of the additional hull displacement below the water line, in place of that "pocket of missing buoyancy", is a major benefit. In addition, more stern lift, better hole-shot, and less tendency to porpoise, are also good arguments against the wet pocket.
> I have wet tested this new Floyd 10wt skiff recently, even before I saw this thread. As far as I am concerned, it is as close to perfect as a skiff can get. My test ride in choppy Charleston Harbor, with 17+ mph winds was nothing short of amazing. Now that I have seen this thread, and the way Brian Floyd built this skiff, with such close tolerances and rigid stringer support over the entire hull, floor and deck, I understand why it felt so solid in those rough waters. This is a skiff to own for life, and pass down to your children. I can't wait until I have a 10wt of my own!


I've owned and run both and yes, there is a significant difference how high the prop can run. In the past, we've slid back there while running and you can see the difference on each boat. Currently, the wet pocket on a 60 I have allows be to run the OB w/ a cav plate where only half the prop is running in the water and the bottom of the prop doesn't even extend down to the keel. Just a bit of the keel hangs past the keel. Also your hole shot argument is... well... seriously lacking.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain

Backwater said:


> I've owned and run both and yes, there is a significant difference how high the prop can run. In the past, we've slid back there while running and you can see the difference on each boat. Currently, the wet pocket on a 60 I have allows be to run the OB w/ a cav plate where only half the prop is running in the water and the bottom of the prop doesn't even extend down to the keel. Just a bit of the keel hangs past the keel. Also your hole shot argument is... well... seriously lacking.


Maybe you meant skeg, not keel? Anyway, whether your intention is to hijack this thread, and clutter it up, or not. I really look forward to more information/news on the 10WT and less of your diatribe on its design and your past experiences. This a thread on a specific skiff, the 10WT, not a general design debate thread. Just MHO.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah

Backwater said:


> Also your hole shot argument is... well... seriously lacking.


Here's a quick video showing the 10wt hole-shot, with a Yamaha F70. Very impressive! My point was that the 10wt not having a transom pocket, is like adding two more trim tabs (one on each side of the keel), on a skiff with a pocket - creating more stern lift, on take-off.


----------



## texasag07

Wet pocket sounds so dirty can we just call them sponson’s?

Great looking skiff.


----------



## Water Bound

Hell from now on I’m calling my sponsons, a Wet Pocket!



texasag07 said:


> Wet pocket sounds so dirty can we just call them sponson’s?
> 
> Great looking skiff.


----------



## Guest

Bonesonthebrain said:


> Maybe you meant skeg, not keel? Anyway, whether your intention is to hijack this thread, and clutter it up, or not. I really look forward to more information/news on the 10WT and less of your diatribe on its design and your past experiences. This a thread on a specific skiff, the 10WT, not a general design debate thread. Just MHO.


Welcome to microskiff! Surprised and a little disappointed “Sorry @Skiffmizer” that the thread made it this long before the analytics! Serious though, I study these skiffs pretty hard and Brian has a winner!


----------



## GaG8tor

Saw it at the show in Charleston, and yes he does


----------



## Skiffmizer

I will have the 10wt in the water at Harry Goode’s Outdoor Shop in Melbourne this Saturday. Come see and feel the difference.


----------



## Backwater

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> Here's a quick video showing the 10wt hole-shot, with a Yamaha F70. Very impressive! My point was that the 10wt not having a transom pocket, is like adding two more trim tabs (one on each side of the keel), on a skiff with a pocket - creating more stern lift, on take-off.


Trim tabs dude will do that on anything, even a on a Fliver, if you could fit them on!


----------



## prinjm6

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> The wet pocket concept became outdated and unnecessary when heavier 4-strokes and jack plates hit the scene. Many boat companies are updating their molds or releasing new models without the wet pocket and seeing better results in buoyancy, balance, draft, hole-shot, stability and ride, among other things. If you need to run the prop shallower, you always have the option to add setback with a jack plate. However, the ability for the skiff to float level, because of the additional hull displacement below the water line, in place of that "pocket of missing buoyancy", is a major benefit. In addition, more stern lift, better hole-shot, and less tendency to porpoise, are also good arguments against the wet pocket.
> I have wet tested this new Floyd 10wt skiff recently, even before I saw this thread. As far as I am concerned, it is as close to perfect as a skiff can get. My test ride in choppy Charleston Harbor, with 17+ mph winds was nothing short of amazing. Now that I have seen this thread, and the way Brian Floyd built this skiff, with such close tolerances and rigid stringer support over the entire hull, floor and deck, I understand why it felt so solid in those rough waters. This is a skiff to own for life, and pass down to your children. I can't wait until I have a 10wt of my own!


Sending you a PM


----------

